# Baum Watch



## Benzowner (Nov 11, 2009)

Some years ago, I inherited my fathers watch. Its a Baum gold, which was presented to him in 1964 for 25 years service at Bristol Siddeley Engines. Now, I can find plenty of info on Baum Mercier, is it the same company or a totally different watch maker?


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

I've read that Baume was the London importer for Longines until about a decade ago and also used generic movements to create watches under their own name


----------



## grant1967 (Aug 30, 2008)

We had a Baume for sale in our auction room yesterday sold for Â£180.00

Does yours look anything like this one.


----------



## Benzowner (Nov 11, 2009)

Grant, this is going to sound stupid, but my fathers watch is exactly the same but round not square. There is some logic there somewhere


----------



## grant1967 (Aug 30, 2008)

Benzowner said:


> Grant, this is going to sound stupid, but my fathers watch is exactly the same but round not square. There is some logic there somewhere


I get your logic.

In 1920, the Baume & Mercier alliance is born: William Baume, third son of Alcide Eugene and grandson of Louis-Victor decides to set up business in Geneva. Baume & Co pursues its expansion in England, while Baume & Mercier, born of the encounter of William Baume and Paul Mercier, becomes a leading name in Genevan watchmaking


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Baum Baum !!!!


----------



## grant1967 (Aug 30, 2008)

Griff said:


> Baum Baum !!!!


Oh Mr Griff if your not careful you'll end up like Mel :groan:


----------

